
Click Here to Kill Everybody: Security and Survival in a Hyper-Connected World - peter_d_sherman
https://www.schneier.com/books/click_here/
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"While this computerized future, often called the Internet of Things, carries
enormous potential, best-selling author Bruce Schneier argues that catastrophe
awaits in its new vulnerabilities and dangers. Forget data theft: cutting-edge
digital attackers can now literally crash your car, pacemaker, and home
security system, as well as everyone else's. In Click Here to Kill Everybody,
Schneier explores the risks and security implications of our new, hyper-
connected era, and lays out common-sense policies that will allow us to enjoy
the benefits of this omnipotent age without falling prey to the consequences
of its insecurity."

